
What Proposition 30 Means for California’s Entrepreneurs - protomyth
http://allthingsd.com/20121204/what-proposition-30-means-for-californias-entrepreneurs/
======
ankurpatel
Interesting article

~~~
muzz
key line from a rebuttal piece, imho: "An extra 1 percent to 3 percent in tax
will hardly outweigh the dramatic upside of starting a company in the state
now.

[http://www.pehub.com/176148/proposition-30-wont-impact-
entre...](http://www.pehub.com/176148/proposition-30-wont-impact-
entrepreneurship-siilcon-valley/)

~~~
prostoalex
What's the downside of starting it in 49 other states?

~~~
muzz
Do you believe that all locations are equivalent for starting startups?
implying YC randomly happens to be in Mtn View, CA?

